# drift boat



## reiko1078 (Jun 25, 2012)

ive been looking at drift boats online and im wondering why you never see them on rivers down here? im wondering because im currently building a set of oars for my flat bottom jon that i plan on using for fishing and making river trips on the ogeechee river where i live.  the drift boats of out west look like they would row awesome although they are a little too fishing specific. id like to camp out of my boat.  anyone ever row a jon down a river instead of canoe or kayaking.? have pictures of your boat?


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jun 25, 2012)

I have seen drift boats on the hooch that trout guides use up here around Atlanta. I think for most people a trolling motor is just easier, it's hard to row a couple of oars and fish at the same time.


----------



## SASS249 (Jun 26, 2012)

Drift boats are pretty specialized.  In most cases the rowing you do is to hold the boat in position, not propel it downstream.  Rivers like the Ogeechee do not have enough current to really use a drift boat as it is intended.

As far as using other boats than canoes or kayaks for river trips, I sometimes use the boat below:







This is a good rowing small boat that also carries a large (for the boat's size and weight) sailing rig.  As a rowing and camping boat it is good, it carries a lot of gear and rows much faster and easier than you can kayak or canoe.  I purposely built it very light.  The boat weighs around 60 pounds, is just under 12' in length, but is big enough to sleep in if you want.  

Rowing boats in general are not much used in the south these days, but there are a number available that will really suprise you in terms of performance.


----------



## reiko1078 (Jun 26, 2012)

sass thats a neat little boat it looks like it would turn on a dime.  i would love to be able to lay down in my jon to sleep but the bench seats get in the way.  did you make the oars too? did you epoxy them? how did you waterproof them?


----------



## SASS249 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes I made the oars.  Nothing special about them, Shaft is two pieces of 1"x2" lumberyard pine epoxied together, blades were strips of more 1" x 2" glued to the shafts vertically.  Cut the blade to shape then used a power plane to thin it down.  Shafts were rounded using an inside out sanding belt and an electric drill.  After some clean-up sanding I just put several coats of paint on them.  Total investment probably less than $5.00 and about 2 hours work.  They have held up now for over 5 years pf pretty heavy use.


----------



## reiko1078 (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks sass i bought some minwax polyeurethane specified for indoor outdoor use im pretty sure this will work with enough coats


----------



## SASS249 (Jun 26, 2012)

If that is the minwax spar polyurethane it is what I use on strip canoes and should hold up fine.  I would make sure you leather or wrap the oars at the bearing points though because the polyurethane will wear through pretty quick.


----------



## reiko1078 (Jun 26, 2012)

yep its the minwax spar eurythane.   i have a roll of leather lace. will that work for the wrap? could you also post a close up picture of your oar lock with the oars in them? thanks a lot for all the tips


----------



## SASS249 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes that will do.  Picture will have to wait, I don't have one and boat is with my brother on a trip.  Will get one when I can.


----------



## Maggie Dog (Jun 26, 2012)

*Free Drift Boat Plans*

plans from this site:http://jmbell.home.mindspring.com/boatyard.htm

I built the 11 footer, handles well, you may want the 14 footer if you are planing on taking more than yourself.


----------



## reiko1078 (Jun 26, 2012)

very nice looking boat maggie     that website has some nice plans including that power cruiser.  looks like it would be great for camping.           im feeling an urge to build the sporty dory


----------



## Maggie Dog (Jun 26, 2012)

I built that boat 8 years ago, note the brick nextel phone, I have floated lots of rivers. Just start building and using your boat, might be the best time you ever spent.
I also built a 24' Tolman Skiff. The 18'-20' standard Tolman skiff would make a fine flats boat. Check them out.


----------



## reiko1078 (Jun 26, 2012)

lol ithought it was a gps            ill check it out!


----------



## jkpell (Jul 22, 2012)

Maggie Dog said:


> I built that boat 8 years ago, note the brick nextel phone, I have floated lots of rivers. Just start building and using your boat, might be the best time you ever spent.
> I also built a 24' Tolman Skiff. The 18'-20' standard Tolman skiff would make a fine flats boat. Check them out.



What type of wood did you use and did you use Epoxy resin or Poly resin?

I have a set of plans for a dory that I really want to build however it is calling for material that puts it at a high priceline.  I understand that once complete it will be a really nice boat, however I still have a budget to stick to! 

thanks


----------



## Maggie Dog (Jul 29, 2012)

I used some 1/4 plywood from home depot and yellow southern pine for the gunnels. I encapsulated the entire inside and out with epoxy and 7oz fiberglass cloth. I use the marinepoxy, others have had good luck with progressive epoxy, Areo epoxy, to name a few.
if your not using epoxy, use the vinylester, it's has better sealing qualities than polyresin. 
  My drift boat stays covered on a trailer, If it lived in the water more, I would go with okumem 1088 marine Plywood. I built my pilot house with fur marine plywood. It soaks up lots of epoxy, The okumem is smother and denser, so you will use less epoxy. It's more $, but it's easier to work with, and saves time.
The Mckenzie River dory plans are on my list to build, Good luck with your build, you know you can catch more/bigger fish in a wooden boat. Get cracken.


----------



## FARMS100 (Oct 3, 2013)

*First build*

I FOUND THIS THREAD AND FELL IN LOVE WITH THE BOAT
THIS DRIFT BOAT IS FIRST I'VE SEEN . LAST WEEK I DID A LOT OF STUDYING HOW TO BUILD THIS BOAT, I DOWNLOADED THE PLANS BUT THERE ARE NO INSTRUCTIONS AND I HAVE NEVER BUILD A BOAT. I AM PRETTY GOOD AT BEING ABLE TO MAKE THINGS WORK 
SO I STARTED ON THUR. BY BUYING PLYWOOD, FRI. I BOUGHT 1X4s TO USE. I DON'T HAVE A CARPENTER SHOP ONLY WHAT YOU HAVE AROUND THE HOUSE.  STARTED CUTTING ON FRIDAY, SAT. I PUT BOT A and SIDES
TOGETHER. TODAY IS THURSDAY I WEEK LATER I HAVE
BOAT TOGETHER EXCEPT FOR FINAL COAT OF EPOXY  AS
I RUN OUT OF EPOXY.  I HAVE SEAT READY TO BE INSTALLED WILL BUT IT IN FRI. MORNING AND INSTALL 24# MINN KOTA ON BACK AND TAKE IT FOR A RIDE ON
FRIDAY AFTERNOON. I KNOW IT IS A ROW BOAT A I WILL BUILT THE ROWS ON THREAD LATER TO USE WHEN I WANT.
ONE WEEK AFTER STARTING I'M NOT DONE, I NEED ANOTHER COAT OF EPOXY AND THEN PAINTING BUT WANTED TO TEST IN WATER, I HAD BOAT IN WATER 30 min THE MOTOR WAS ENOUGH FOR THIS BOAT IT MOVES VERY EASY, AFTER THE TEST THERE WAS ABOUT A QT. OF WATER IN BOAT VERY SMALL LEAKS, WHEN I GOT HOME I INSTALLED DRAIN IN BACK. I HAD SEAT ABOUT 20" OFF BOT WHICH WAS A LITTLE TIPPY SO LOWERED IT DOWN   TO 16" WHICH WAS A LOT BETTER, BUT NOT TO LOW AS I AM 71
                                                                   RIVER FISHERMAN


----------



## Maggie Dog (Oct 4, 2013)

What size/ model?
Post up some pictures of your build.


----------



## FARMS100 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Drift boat*

The boat i'm building is the same as#3and #10 post a few back, it's is a little over 13' and 48" inside of middle.  If i ever learn how i will post some pictures.  I have run out of epoxy so waiting for more.


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Oct 5, 2013)

There are actually quite a few drift boats on the Toccoa and Chattahoochee Rivers here in north Georgia.  We have 6 boats operating out of our shop.  I wouldn't want one on flat water.  While you are doing some rowing most of the time, it's typically on water with a fair amount of current and you're using the oars as much to position the boat as to move downstream.


----------



## FARMS100 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm not going to do a lot of rowing only for fun, i intend to use that 24# minn kota, it pushes italong  pretty good. You may know more than i never been in one before, if you have any suggestions let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 6, 2013)

SASS249 said:


> Drift boats are pretty specialized.  In most cases the rowing you do is to hold the boat in position, not propel it downstream.  Rivers like the Ogeechee do not have enough current to really use a drift boat as it is intended.
> 
> As far as using other boats than canoes or kayaks for river trips, I sometimes use the boat below:
> 
> ...



"rows much faster and easier than you can kayak"  That seems amazing to me.  Do you have much kayak experience?  I just need some educating.  Thanks.


----------



## FARMS100 (Oct 6, 2013)

I have none i owned a canoe for 1 month until that thing dumped everything i own in river and me with them. Sold that thing in a week.  I will try this boat with rows, but a small 24# minn kota pushes it very good. My 14' jon boat is slow compared to this boat it just guides on the water i love the feeling.
AND THE BEST THING IS I BUILT IT.


----------



## SASS249 (Oct 6, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


> "rows much faster and easier than you can kayak"  That seems amazing to me.  Do you have much kayak experience?  I just need some educating.  Thanks.



I have a lot of canoe experience and a fair amount of kayaking experience.  Very few recreational kayaks can keep up with a good pulling boat over any real distance.  Rowing is however a different skill set and one that does take a good bit of experience to get the most out of it.  Just like kayaks it is not hard to learn the basics, but it takes a lot of hours to really get everything right.

The boat above is a Bolger Cartopper.  It is just under 12' in length and will carry a very large amount of gear pretty easily.  It will not accelerate under oars as fast as a kayak, but once it reaches hull speed it takes less effort to keep it there than you would expect.  

Rowing is not something that a lot of folks in the south do that much of.  The big disadvantage of course is that you are facing backwards.  For the type fishing we do it is not the best, but for traveling distances it really works.  I have canoe-camped the entire Altamaha as well as doing most of it in the Cartopper.  The Cartopper covers more ground with less effort and that does not even count the times you can use the sail. 

As pulling boats go the cartopper is a compromise, being more a sailboat you can row than a rowing boat you can sail.  When you get into pure pulling boats like Whitehalls or even Adirondack guideboats the differences are dramatic.


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Oct 7, 2013)

Just as a point of clarification, you don't typically row a drift boat backwards.  There isn't even a way to turn yourself around in order to row it bow forward downstream.  As I mentioned above, you are mostly using the oars to position the boat where you want it.  A drift boat under oar power isn't going to win anybody's boat race.  I think there are better and less expensive boats available for a river like the Ogeechee.  A Gheenoe or RiverHawk come to mind.  I've owned a RiverHawk and it was one of the most enjoyable river vehicles I've ever had.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 7, 2013)

I've just been cursed with the "thinking man's" disease!  I appreciate the information.  Just thinking hull design and how it relates to "hull speed", and efficiency, and such, it's hard to wrap my head around.  Doesn't look like it could possibly have much "glide", which compounds my mental block! LOL


----------



## SASS249 (Oct 7, 2013)

The cartopper hull is as I said, a compromise.  The actual bottom is pretty narrow so the wetted surface is not as great as it might look.  Truth is the cartopper will readily plane under sail.  In calm waters it does have more glide than you might expect.  

It takes little effort for me to get the cartopper up to hull speed and keep it there.  

When you get into the really good pulling boats then they do much better.

I have fitted oars to an Old Town Discovery that I have paddled a LOT.  Using oars I can maintain a higher speed over a much longer distance than I ever could with a single paddle.  That being said, I still prefer to use a single paddle for my canoes.


----------



## FARMS100 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Runners*

I will install 2-runners 3/4x13/4 on bot of drift boat, i have been thinking on this for a week or so, today after painting sides and bot with one more coat of bot paint to go , i designed them so they will roll on my rollers on trailer then up front on carpet. That way i not slide on bot but on them they are 16" apart, they will also guide 
the front on straight line to, i think if i'm screwing up let me know before i install them on bot. I designed them so when they get beat up i can replace them. Seems they will keep my bot from getting banged up.
River fisherman


----------



## SASS249 (Oct 14, 2013)

I think you might be unhappy with them in terms of making the boat harder to turn.  That boat will almost spin in its own length as designed.  If I understand you are adding two runners 16" apart pretty much the full length of the boat.

Before I started messing with a known design I would try it as designed.


----------



## SASS249 (Oct 14, 2013)

I think you might be unhappy with them in terms of making the boat harder to turn.  That boat will almost spin in its own length as designed.  If I understand you are adding two runners 16" apart pretty much the full length of the boat.

Before I started messing with a known design I would try it as designed.


----------



## FARMS100 (Oct 14, 2013)

I know what you are saying the boat turns on a dime now so i might be asking for trouble, i have them made so i can take them off and seal up the screw holes in bot. This my first build and love it so far. One reason i thought of adding them i have a jon boat and it has 3-4
across bot, that is were i got idea. I will let you know what happens with them. I'm also using 24# minn kota on back.    after i got off i thought of the reason for runners, last week went fishing and i was going backwards the boat runs side ways and the runners should cure that.


----------



## FARMS100 (Oct 16, 2013)

I have been thinking on problem of running sideways in reverse, the rudder in back is only 6" from rudder and forceing water right into the side of rudder when in reverse. I took off the rudder which i think will solve the problem, will check it out in river thursday.


----------



## Maggie Dog (Oct 16, 2013)

Congratulations on your boatbuilding, It's an awesome thing to do and like no other feeling when your boat hits the water, and FLOATS!


----------



## Maggie Dog (Oct 16, 2013)

post up some pictures. Please


----------



## FARMS100 (Oct 17, 2013)

I tryed this morning but screwed up. I'm not a computor person every thing has to be very simple
I DID A LITTLE FISHING THIS AFTERNOON AND CATCH 2 FISH THEY WERE ALMOST AS BIG AS MY LURE. THE BOAT RESPONDED WELL WITH THE RUDDER OFF, IT DID NOT TRAVEL SIDE WAYS.


----------



## FARMS100 (Oct 17, 2013)

I will put up some more later. Finished work on river


----------



## FARMS100 (Oct 17, 2013)

Finished boat.        I love it


----------



## SASS249 (Oct 18, 2013)

Great Job!  looks like just the boat you need for those rivers and I like the way you have fitted it out.

Don't forget if you run it with a trolling motor you are going to have to get it registered.

So, what are you going to build next?


----------



## Jimmy Harris (Oct 18, 2013)

Good lookin' boat.  Congratulations!


----------



## FARMS100 (Oct 18, 2013)

*next build*

I don't know what's next, i'm still loving this one for now. THE COOLER IS A TACKLE BOX , I HAVE3 PLASTIC TRAYS FULL OF LURES AND A BOX FOR SPINNER BAIT. THE RACK FOR RODS REALLY COMES IN HANDY. I WILL FIND A GOOD SIZE WIRE TO RUN TO MOTOR AND NOT USE JUMPER CABLES. I BOUGHT THE SEAT FOR $8.00 AT ACADEMY. I'VE USED IT 2 TIMES FINISHED AND IT WAS WORTH  COST AND LABOR TO BUILD. I LEARNED A LOT ABOUT BUILDING A BOAT IN THIS BUILT. I MADE A FEW MISTAKES I KNOW ABOUT. AN CAN BUILD THE NEXT BETTER, THE PAINT WAS A PAIN TRYING TO MAKE IT LOOK GOOD STILL HAVE A FEW RUNS.


----------



## injun joe (Oct 18, 2013)

Man, that's a fine build. I love a wooden boat.


----------



## Maggie Dog (Oct 20, 2013)

You got a fine fishing boat. Congratulations


----------



## FARMS100 (Oct 23, 2013)

I was at home today doing nothing when i decided to 
build another drift boat and sell the first one. I'm not a couch potato so i stay busy. I will sell the boat only, 
nothing goes with it, i will use the rest myself. If you want to look let me know.         I LIVE 30 MILES N OF ROME              River fisherman


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice looking homemade boats. I recalled a couple of threads that might be related about Ogeechee River Boats:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=727736&highlight=boat

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=535056

The man that made the boat on Etsy is a member of this forum JRobbins. He has some pictures of the boat he made on his member profile.


----------



## FARMS100 (Oct 31, 2013)

I have the next drift boat put together ready for epoxy
and it was delivered today. I went to a lumber mill and got a piece of red oak for some seats got a great deal on it. The red oak will be a great seat,i will paint seat with spar varnish it will look great.  This boat is a lot easyier than the first one. I got the idea of seats out of a boat building book i ordered, very easy using the temp frames.  I'm really having a good time building these boats. They are not cheap to build but when finished you know you build it good or bad   thanks
I PUT FIRST COAT OF EPOXY ON BOAT TODAY. I WILL HAVE A SEAT IN FRT AND MIDDLE WITH ME IN BACK, I WILL DESIGN A ROD HOLDER TO MOUNT ON SEATS, WHEN FISHING ALONE, I CAN TAKE OFF TO FISH WITH MORE. I THINK I WILL TRY BATTERY IN MIDDLE AS FRT SEAT IS A LITTLE CRAMPED WITH IT UP THERE THAT WILL PUT ALL WEIGHT IN MIDDLE OR BACK2/3rds DON'T KNOW IF THAT WILL CHANGE THE WAY IT FLOATS.  
I HAVE BEEN READING A BOOK BY JIM MICHALAK HE BUILDS DIFFERENT THAN I DO.  HE INSTALLS
SIDES ON FRAMES THEN PUTS BOT ON TOP AND CUTS TO FIT, HE ALSO USES OUTSIDE CHINES AND I USE INSIDE WHICH IS EASIER AS I USE BLOCKS ON SIDE NOT A SOLID PIECE OF WOOD, THAT WOULD
BE DIFFCULT TO DO INSIDE.
I WILL POST PICTURES WHEN I FINISH THE BOAT.  IT IS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## godzilla (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a question, how hard is it to get a homemade boat registered so you can use a trolling motor or small outboard on it?


----------



## FARMS100 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Boat title*

There is no problems.  1- call boat res. And they will do all the work pay $25 with credit card, they will give you a bunch of numbers to keep they are good for 60 days. They will give you a couple of dates at different places  to go and they will put id# on boat. These places for inspection are in close county's to your home
not always close. I would have to go to caterville from summerville to get it done. Thats all there is to it. You can go to walmart or hardware and buy a set of numbers and letters to put on side of boat. Your paper work will arrive in a few weeks.


----------



## FARMS100 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Drift boat # 2*

I JUST FINISHED MY 2nd DRIFT BOAT.  I THINK I DID A BETTER JOB ON THIS BOAT. THIS ONE HAS SEATS FOR 3 OR IF FISHING MY YOURSELF ROD HOLDERS .  I INSTALLED 2 SLIDES ON BOT SO BOAT WILL SLIDE ON THEM NOT BOT, ALSO THEY WILL HELP WITH SLIDING
UP AND DOWN BANKS.  I HAVE NOT FASTENED DOWN SEAT YET WILL PUT IT IN WATER AND MOVE IT  UP AND BACK TO SEE THE BEST POSITION TO MOTOR. I USE A SMALL TROLLING MOTOR ON BACK I WANT TO GET THERE AND FISH AT SAME TIME AS I FISH BY MYSELF MOST OF THE TIME. IN THE SMALL
RIVERS AND CREEKS I FISH THIS BOAT IS JUST RIGHT. I DON'T HAVE MUCH  LUCK ON LAKES ALSO I LOVE GOING UP CREEKS AND SEEING ALL THE WILDLIFE AS I DON'T HAVE TO CATCH BIG FISH I'M
SATIFIED WITH CATCHING A FEW.  I LOVE TO GET OUT IN THE FOREST AND ENJOY IT. ALSO I ENJOY BUILDING THESE BOATS.


----------



## thedudeabides (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice job looks like a fun project


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 13, 2013)

How wide is the boat in the bottom?


----------



## FARMS100 (Nov 13, 2013)

The boat is 36" on the bot--48" at top of side


----------



## JerryC (Nov 14, 2013)

*Here's mine*

I built my drift boat years ago. I have since let it get neglected and rot, but I enjoyed it on the Hiawassee and the faster parts of the Chattahoochee.
http://jerrycrane.com/boatbuilding/finished.htm





It was a fun project! -JerryC


----------



## FARMS100 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Drift boat*

Jerry
that boat looks fine i don't use oars, i have a small trolling motor on back. This boat just slides on the water. Do you have plans for that   
boat i would like to use them if so.WHAT IS THE SIZE OF BOAT. If you do send me a pm      thanks


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 14, 2013)

Good looking drift boat... I really like the sliding seats.


----------



## Maggie Dog (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice looking second effort, looks like you have been bitten, there is no cure, just keep building and fishing.
Are you using J Bell's drift boat plans?
Electric motor is the way to go.
I got the DNR ranger to come out to my house for the Hull Identification Numbers (HIN). They may not be doing this anymore, I don't know for sure, with the funding cut backs.
your boat looks real fishy. I'm happy for you! Awesome boat!


----------



## Maggie Dog (Nov 14, 2013)

Jerry C, Is your drift boat a Rogue River?
great boat BTW, sorry to here about the rot, epoxy can fix that!
bring it over here, I'll fix it up for you.


----------



## FARMS100 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Drift boat*

Yes it is j bell's driftboat plans. I live close to a
ranger and he did same thing for me saved me some driving.  MAGGIE DOG  YES I GUESS I'M HOOKED.
IT FEELS GOOD TO PUT IT IN RIVER AND SAY I BUILT IT
THANKS


----------



## mistermoon (Dec 17, 2013)

John Bell here. Looks like you did a nice job on my little dory. There have been at least 20 of these built all around the world, yours is the second I know of in Georgia. If you are ever out on Allatoona and you see a two-masted little sailboat scurrying around, say hello because that is me.


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice job on the plans John and thanks for sharing them with fishing guys down south.  I'm sending you a PM about the boat.


----------



## FARMS100 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Dory*

JOHN            1st TIME WITH PASSENDER
I WENT FISHING WITH ANOTHER PERSON IN THE BOAT TODAY
WITH 1 PERSON IN FRONT AND 1 IN BACK USING TROLLING MOTOR THE BOAT WAS VERY TIPPY.  WE HAD TO PUT ONE
IN MIDDLE AN 1 IN BACK BEFORE WE WERE CONFORTABLE.
I KNOW THE BOAT WAS NOT DESIGNED TO BE USED WITH
MOTOR IT IS A ROWING DORY, WITH WEIGHT IN MIDDLE.THE BOAT IS FINE WITH ME FISHING ON RAISED SWIVEL SEAT
THE BOAT JUST FLOWS ALONG GREAT AND SMOOTH. MY SEAT
IS 36" FRONT BACK AND 19" HIGH. 
THIS WILL NOT BE A PROBLEM FOR ME AS I FISH ALONE MOST OF THE TIME.          A VERY NICE LITTLE BOAT


----------



## Maggie Dog (Dec 25, 2013)

You can count 3 built in Ga. I got one in my shop, built her about 8 years ago.
nice little drift boat
She's for sale!


----------



## FARMS100 (Dec 25, 2013)

I BUILD 2 AFTER NOT BEING SATIFED WITH FIRST BACAUSE IT WAS FIRST BUILD. NOTHING WRONG WITH IT AT ALL. BUT 2nd LOOKS BETTER. TODAY I FOUND A GOOD HOME FOR IT I GAVE IT TO A COUPLE OF GRAND KIDS WHO LOVE FISHING. AS SOON AS THEY GET IT HOME THEY WILL HAVE IT IN RIVER.  I MADE THEIR DAY AND MINE TOO.   
AL


----------



## FARMS100 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Starting new built flatiron skiff*

AFTER GIVING ONE BOAT FOR CHRISTMAS, I'M STARTINGA NEW FLATIRON SKIFF BUILT DESIGNED BY J. GARDNER.
I BOUGHT 5-1X4 OAK 10ft lg.  BOUGHT 4-3/8 PLYWOOD TODAY. I HAVE FRAMES FINISHED AND BOT CUT OUT. I WILL TRY TO PUT UP PICTURES AS I GO. IF YOU WANT MORE ON BOAT GOGGLE  FLATIRON SKIFF


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone doing any drift boat building these warmer days?


----------



## FARMS100 (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes i will build a driftboat with your plans.  i build mine too small 36"
bot 14lg.  your plans are good if you want one. It will not be perfect but is very nice.    al


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm not going to build a drift boat, just curious if anyone had built one... that's all.


----------

